#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  ubnt nanostation m5 desconectando clientes, mostra log abaixo. pppoe desconecta.

## xazamkim

peço ajuda de vcs
meu ubnt nano m5 esta conectando e desconectando os clientes e o pppoe da rb450g caindo
conforme log da nanostation m5
ja desliguei airmax
trabalho somente com uma frequencia
o que esta acontecendo?


Feb 5 04:00:15 hostapd: ath0: STA dc:9f:db:0a:41:fc WPA: group key handshake completed (WPA)Feb 5 04:48:22 wireless: ath0 MLME-AUTH.indication(addr=dc:9f:db:0a:41:fc)Feb 5 04:48:22 wireless: ath0 STA-TRAFFIC-STAT mac=dc:9f:db:0a:41:fc rx_packets=67093 rx_bytes=7438120 tx_packets=110607 tx_bytes=129392252Feb 5 04:48:22 wireless: ath0 Expired node :Big Grin: C:9F :Big Grin: B:0A:41:FCFeb 5 04:48:22 hostapd: ath0: STA dc:9f:db:0a:41:fc IEEE 802.11: disassociatedFeb 5 04:48:22 wireless: ath0 Registered node :Big Grin: C:9F :Big Grin: B:0A:41:FCFeb 5 04:48:22 hostapd: ath0: STA dc:9f:db:0a:41:fc IEEE 802.11: associatedFeb 5 04:48:22 hostapd: ath0: STA dc:9f:db:0a:41:fc WPA: pairwise key handshake completed (WPA)Feb 5 04:48:22 hostapd: ath0: STA dc:9f:db:0a:41:fc WPA: group key handshake completed (WPA)Feb 5 04:48:26 wireless: ath0 MLME-AUTH.indication(addr=00:27:22:68:e7:32)Feb 5 04:48:26 wireless: ath0 STA-TRAFFIC-STAT mac=00:27:22:68:e7:32 rx_packets=468517 rx_bytes=48672728 tx_packets=774308 tx_bytes=1056174002Feb 5 04:48:26 wireless: ath0 Expired node:00:27:22:68:E7:32Feb 5 04:48:26 wireless: ath0 Registered node:00:27:22:68:E7:32Feb 5 04:48:26 hostapd: ath0: STA 00:27:22:68:e7:32 IEEE 802.11: disassociatedFeb 5 04:48:26 hostapd: ath0: STA 00:27:22:68:e7:32 IEEE 802.11: associatedFeb 5 04:48:26 hostapd: ath0: STA 00:27:22:68:e7:32 WPA: pairwise key handshake

----------


## PabloDelfino

loop

----------


## PabloDelfino

Passei por isso, coloquei algumas regras nas bridges dos meus mikrotiks e parou.

----------


## Nielsen

Bem vindo ao clube.
Aqui se usar cliente ubnt + ap mikrotik não cai.
Se usar ap ubnt + cliente ubnt cai, já testei todas versões possiveis, esta descartado qualquer problema elétrico, pois quando acesso o cliente o uptime esta alto, já o uptime wireless baixo.

Meu relato que postei na lista gter:



> Temos clientes com 5.6.5, 6.0 e 6.0.3 e alguns em teste com 6.0.4
> Todos clientes que conectam em AP ubnt (rocket m5) desconectam em tempos aleatórios (1h, 2h, 5h, 10h e etc)
> Clientes que conectam em torre com mikrotik isso não acontece, uptime do wireless bate com uptime do equipamento.
> Desconfio ser algo relacionado ao EAP ou Radius.
> Nos clientes que conectam em AP MK não tem EAP só WPA2, já nos nano tem EAP.
> Estou atualizando os rockets para 6.0.4 apesar de no changelog não ter nada sobre isso para testar.
> Resumo:
> AP MK + SXT = OK
> AP MK + UBNT = OK
> ...


Desejo a total falencia da ubiquiti, empresinha sem vergonha, não me venham com essa de lição de casa. 
Já tem 7 anos que trabalho em provedor, mikrotik nunca me deu dor de cabeça com esses problemas, vírus e etc. Fora que tenho muito mais RMA com ubnt do que com MK.
5G aqui agora é so MK, onde ainda usamos.
Estamos expadindo rede adsl e rede ótica e adeus essas porcarias.

----------


## emilidani

Estranho , minha rede toda UBNT e funciona perfeita com Airmax, so equipamentos UBNT. Tenho outra rede todas com Mikrotik e também funciona perfeita.

Acontece que quem tiver redes com equipamentos misturados vai apanhar sempre, isso e bem sabido por todos os que seguem a regrinha.

RMA baxisimo pois todos os clientes estão com Estabilizador ou nobreak.

----------


## Nielsen

> Estranho , minha rede toda UBNT e funciona perfeita com Airmax, so equipamentos UBNT. Tenho outra rede todas com Mikrotik e também funciona perfeita.
> 
> Acontece que quem tiver redes com equipamentos misturados vai apanhar sempre, isso e bem sabido por todos os que seguem a regrinha.
> 
> RMA baxisimo pois todos os clientes estão com Estabilizador ou nobreak.


Aqui na região a energia é bem ruim.
E de cada 100 clientes, 1 deve ter nobreak.
Qual criptografia e autenticação vc usa ?

----------


## emilidani

cliente que no tem nobreak instalo estabizador. No instalo sen nada pois sei que queiman. Utilizo hotspot sem encriptação.

----------


## 1929

Volta e meia leio sobre estas desconexões em PPPoe....

Só que não é exclusivamente com wireless que leio acontecer... Se fosse eu até consideraria a questão da mistura de marcas... como o @*emilidani* comentou.

Mas leio seguidamente que acontece também com quem usa cabeamento. Seja FO ou UTP

----------


## xazamkim

mas todos os clientes caem ? se fosse loop nao era pra um só cair nao? ??

----------


## xazamkim

oi pablo pode colocar essas regras em minha rb?? pode me ajudar amigo?
Muito obrigado!

----------


## Danusio

Qual a versão do seu NanoStation m5?, e qual a versão da sua base?

----------


## xazamkim

Xm 6.0 no AP e no cliente

----------


## Danusio

no cliente faça um downgrad para xm 5.5.11, verás que não ocorre quedas.

----------


## Nielsen

> no cliente faça um downgrad para xm 5.5.11, verás que não ocorre quedas.


E os virus entram rasgando né ?

----------


## Danusio

já peguei virus nas versões anteriores, mas nesta versão já uso a 7 meses e não tive este azar.
mas a versão acima, fica desconectado da basestation.

----------


## xazamkim

vou testar a versao 5.5.11 do amigo que falo acima, agora quem tiver uma alternativa estou aberto a sugestoes e especialistas porque virei a noite ja , aprendi bastante sobre ubiquiti e cada vez me decepciono, virus, rma, firmware. e dizem que ubnt e mais facil que sxt-mikrotik para configurar , se alguem se dispuser a resolver meu problema estou a disposiçao, porque ja nao durmo por causa destes problemas, preciso de ajuda de um especialista, pode entrar em contato no email [email protected] obrigado

----------


## xazamkim

as regras e na brigdes do mikrotik?

----------


## marloncgarcia

> no cliente faça um downgrad para xm 5.5.11, verás que não ocorre quedas.


e para o hardware xw qual versão esta usando Danusio?

----------


## Danusio

xw utilizo a xw5.5.9

----------


## marloncgarcia

> xw utilizo a xw5.5.9


Obrigado Danusio, eu ja tinha feito de tudo e os clientes vivem desassociando.. No AP estou usando a última versão, 6.04, você usa a mesma versão em tanto no AP como no cliente ?

Marlon

----------


## avatar52

Então parem de culpar versão e vamos olhar mais a fundo, como está o piso de ruído? Já tentou usar o Airview para verificar se o canal que você está utilizando está em boas condições de uso?

----------


## Danusio

NA TORRE USO 5.6.4. e nos cliente xm 5.5.11 xw 5.5.9

----------


## marloncgarcia

> NA TORRE USO 5.6.4. e nos cliente xm 5.5.11 xw 5.5.9


Obrigado Danusio, com as firmwares que me indicou resolveram meus problemas.

----------


## Danusio

Disponha

----------


## L30nardo

Veja qual o valor do MTU na interface do seu servidor PPPoE e deixe sem tempo no keepalive timeout. 
Teste aí pra ver se melhora.

Aqui eu uso o MTU e MRU sentado em 1492. Lembrando que em todos os cliente o MTU dos nanos tem que está em 1492, se estiver diferente não vai conectar.

----------

